# Inspiration



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I thought I'd share a photo album my father made some time around 1932 and maybe inspire someone to make something similar for friends and family.

The wood cover is 1/8" thick and looks like it is plywood. The spine is solid wood and I know he achieved the aged wood effect by burning with a torch and then wire brushing the grain. He had no power tools so the the rough edges were done with a coping saw. I don't know how he did the curve on the spine.

He made the hinges and all the lettering out of brass. My grandfather was a watch maker so I'm guessing my father cut all the brass with a jeweler's saw. I wish I knew what paint technique he used on the wood because I'd like to replicate on some of my own projects. I also don't know how he aged the brass.

The album was made for the photos he took on his several excursions into Death Valley, CA between 1928 and 1931. 

Sometimes it is unfortunate we are into the digital age and the photos we capture can be lost with a simple computer crash. This album is still kicking and enjoyable after 80+ years. 

So, be inspired. Make something that can be handed down through the generations of your family.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Obviously, talent runs in your family.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is impressive...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tomp913 said:


> Obviously, talent runs in your family.


You beat me to it


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Very cool. You are lucky to have that, especially since you know the history of it. I am saving a pic in my some day to do files. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> I thought I'd share a photo album my father made some time around 1932 and maybe inspire someone to make something similar for friends and family.
> 
> I also don't know how he aged the brass.


This works pretty well for blackening brass. Eyelet/Rivet Finish - Brass Black™ - (3oz) There are various methods listed on Google, most pretty toxic.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very impressive piece of work. I wonder how long it took to complete?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome treasure, thanks for sharing! 

I love the hammered effect on the hinges. The cuts on the letters are incredibly well done, as are the periods behind the initials. 

This wasn't a weekend project by any means, there's a lot of time and love in there.

Great piece of family history!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A great piece of work Oliver.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

That's beautiful, a real work of art and shows real craftsmanship.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2012)

Great idea. A work of art. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A definite plus to all the above comments. a real treasure for your family to keep.

The skills run deep in your family and hopefully are being carried on along with your good humor.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Precious hands, made a piece of art and history! Thanks for sharing!!!
Sid.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I was a photographer for many years (journalism), and did my own processing for B&W. Those old prints, when very well washed, would last for centuries. But even the best dyes will fade over the decades if they are exposed over time to light I guess that means the future history of a family is going to inevitably fade away. I learned photography in high school, and many of those old prints are still fine. You would have to keep digital copies in an eternal cloud storage to match the longevity of silver prints. But then, there would be no selection process and kids would have to plow through tens of thousands of unedited images to see the good stuff, and then there would be no notes on the back of the pictures to date, name people and places. Well, I guess not all progress is so great.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> I was a photographer for many years (journalism), and did my own processing for B&W. Those old prints, when very well washed, would last for centuries. But even the best dyes will fade over the decades if they are exposed over time to light I guess that means the future history of a family is going to inevitably fade away. I learned photography in high school, and many of those old prints are still fine. You would have to keep digital copies in an eternal cloud storage to match the longevity of silver prints. But then, there would be no selection process and kids would have to plow through tens of thousands of unedited images to see the good stuff, and then there would be no notes on the back of the pictures to date, name people and places. Well, I guess not all progress is so great.


I agree, and have often lamented how many pictures are lost in the digital age. We are becoming one of the lost civilizations that simply disappear from the earth and vanish into the jungle with no trace.

Oliver thanks for posting Beautiful piece of work , hang onto it and pass it along. maybe make one of your own from all those shoeboxes of photos you have stored away. And you inspired me.

Herb


----------

